# Hunting deer/elk, any newbs want to join?



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Im in need for some hunting buddies, ill be hunting deer and elk on both scofield and extended wasatch. I usually hunt alone but the bears seem thicker this year. Pm me if interested.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## ryan14410 (Nov 8, 2012)

PM sent. I'll be hitting 17A for general deer and then the extended.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent PM


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

heres a few spots I had in mind...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

are those water troughs for sheep?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

stablebuck said:


> are those water troughs for sheep?


Mostly; they are maintained by the herdsman. On the Manti the majority you will see is sheep. But there are still cattle kept there as well.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Ya the herdsman use each canyon at different times of the year. If there is sheep in the canyon your better off trying another spot.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Bah, sheep or no sheep, elk don't care! I've seen elk right in the middle of sheep, cattle, and goats for that matter. Typical? No, but don't think elk run away because of those four legged animals either.

I know one thing though, this year water is going to be critical, so those watering holes would be a good place to keep an eye on (or cam for that matter).


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Yahtahay said:


> Bah, sheep or no sheep, elk don't care! I've seen elk right in the middle of sheep, cattle, and goats for that matter. Typical? No, but don't think elk run away because of those four legged animals either.
> 
> I know one thing though, this year water is going to be critical, so those watering holes would be a good place to keep an eye on (or cam for that matter).


they'll run away if there are great Pyrenees with the stock...


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Guess what has two thumbs and a brand new Clarks Jungle Hammock for this hunting season... Me thats who!!:mrgreen:


----------



## kinkaid05 (Apr 9, 2010)

I would be interested in headin up with a few people, I'm new to hunting elk but no stranger to bow hunting. I grew up hunting white tail in Iowa and shot my most resent deer in ND.


----------



## wildeman (Jul 19, 2013)

I just got a bow and I would love for somebody to show me the ropes. I think I'll get the Hunters Choice Archery Elk Tag. In addition to the rifle cow tag I already have.


----------



## solocam (Jul 26, 2013)

I am also a newbie....looking for others to hunt with. I moved here from Illinois 3 years ago, Utah is kind of intimidating compared to the flat land and square timber tracts that I am use to. How do you "break down" good areas vs bad areas here?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

solocam said:


> I am also a newbie....looking for others to hunt with. I moved here from Illinois 3 years ago, Utah is kind of intimidating compared to the flat land and square timber tracts that I am use to. How do you "break down" good areas vs bad areas here?


Scout, Scout, and scout some more....

Thank you all for your interest. I will be contacting more and more of you the closer "Extended" becomes. Right now looking for a few more for scofield area for deer and elk.


----------

